# diatom  filter



## peter (24 Sep 2007)

Iwant to get hod of  a diatom filter  for tank maintenance to clear debrie  after heavy gardening any   ideas wwhere i can get one in the uk
peter


----------



## George Farmer (25 Sep 2007)

I've not seen any in the UK.  They're popular in the US, but shipping would be costly.

You could try contacting Aqua Essentials to see if they can source some.


----------



## zig (25 Sep 2007)

A friend of mine bought one (imported) from the United states just a few weeks back, it cost him â‚¬180 inc postage duty costs etc, so approx Â£126, he could not buy one anywhere in Europe, he also got a few kgs of diatom powder as well included in the total cost.


----------

